# Wow.. I'm 9 years old This month,,



## inspectorD (Dec 8, 2014)

Hard to believe I started yappin 9 years ago..and I'm still here... Been a long and interesting journey for sure. 
Thanks to all of you for Helping others because you can, and because you enjoy doing it. You're a good group of people.

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you inspector for devoting the time, effort and sharing your knowledge over the years. I appreciate all you have done for us.


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow your old.

My oldest forum has a join date in 2008. Before that I researched things the old fashioned way.

Glad you stick around. I can learn a lot from you.


----------



## havasu (Dec 8, 2014)

We all learn from you! Thanks for this!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2014)

Shucks.. Thanks Guy's, I just pass along what I learn, it helps to make the world go round.
I still remeber when it was just two of us really keeping this place alive.. talking to ourselves and creating a place to hang out on weekends. Sharing funny stories and heckling the 'Pro's " who would show up and try to take over. To me this has always been a do it yourself.. the right way forum, I'm just glad to see there are also folks who care out there about sharing the right knowledge, without their ego's getting in the way when they may be wrong about something they just don't understand yet. We all learn something everyday, some of us it just takes longer.:rofl:

I'm just glad the guys that own this site are still up and running. They do good things for their fellow man , who may not have the means to fix something that could harm or even kill them. It just makes you wonder, how far this site has influenced ours and everyone elses lives. Good or bad.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 10, 2014)

They say the first nine years is the hardest. Or is it the first 4000 posts. Ether way it should be smooth sailing now. 

This is truly a nice little spot in cyberland. Congrats on being one of the founding fathers and all the great advice.  
:


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 10, 2014)

When someone come to a forum, it doesn't take long to figure out who blows hot air and who doesn't. You've always been one of the trusted voices here.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2014)

I try and blow hot air when possible.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2016)

Hard to believe its been 10 years.... with Kids in college now, and business goin good, I hardly have time for myself anymore with the projects that fill in the gaps. 
Oh im still reading posts everyday, and seein whos doin what, but it sure does feel good to see this place as a home for the guys that are still here, helping Others.
Here's to another year! :beer::beer: Oldog is bringin the beer.:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats on another year my friend and Thank You for helping keep the lights on around here. Beer fridge is full, help yourself!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 2, 2016)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 2, 2016)

> Beer fridge is full, help yourself!



Damn, my arms aren't long enough!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Congrats on another year my friend and Thank You for helping keep the lights on around here. Beer fridge is full, help yourself!



Thank you!!... Ill bring the treats.:rofl:

Road trip everyone!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2016)

Better put a lock on the fridge, you know what happens when Oldog gets into that beer.


----------



## df412 (Feb 9, 2016)

you are really old


----------



## frodo (Feb 24, 2016)

why is it,  that some of us try and help others we do not know or will ever meet ?

why do we put up with some of the really weird attitudes,  like,  this is what i have, how do i fix it ?
no your wrong,  you cant fix it like that. 

then why did they post?

i think the answer is very simple   i see it every day on a trusted members signature

easily amused 


thanks for starting the site,  thanks for not running me off, i kinda like it round here.


----------

